# Mail for Exchange configuration in Nokia Phones



## reekodipto (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello Folks,

Can anyone tell me the port number that I need to use for my mail for exchange in my Nokia C6 smart phone.

I have configured the mail in my phone, but it is not getting synced. Guess the problem lies in the port number. By default, I can see port number 443 configured for my corporate analog owa mail account.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

What exactly do you have set for all of your settings in your Mail Application?

From my research, it looks like port 443 is correct, but you may have an error in the server address.


----------



## reekodipto (Jul 14, 2011)

server name : owa.analog.com/:443////////
port number: 443
domain: analog
Secure Connection: Yes


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

reekodipto said:


> server name : owa.analog.com/:443////////
> port number: 443
> domain: analog
> Secure Connection: Yes


If the port-number is a setting of its own, you do not need to ad the port number in the server-adress, this might be the issue.

So put it like this:

Servername: owa.analog.com
port number: 443
domain: analog
Secure connection: Yes

(If the other settings are correct, secure/domain etc)


----------



## reekodipto (Jul 14, 2011)

aciid said:


> If the port-number is a setting of its own, you do not need to ad the port number in the server-adress, this might be the issue.
> 
> So put it like this:
> 
> ...


 
No luck yet.


----------



## reekodipto (Jul 14, 2011)

some time back I tried with my Microsoft owa mailbox and it worked fine. I just don't remember the changes that I made then.

But here with Analog mailbox, not able to.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Do you have settings for Incoming Mail and Outgoing Mail? Or is the settings you posted earlier the only settings you can change?


----------



## reekodipto (Jul 14, 2011)

that's the only settings that I can change.


----------

